# Key Post: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo



## Ham Slicer (23 Mar 2005)

Is this possible?

If so, what do I need to do/get?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnnieKipper (23 Mar 2005)

If you have an iPod you can get a gadget that will play the iPod back through a user selected radio station. Not sure whats its called but my friend has one and it seems quite good.


----------



## lynchtp (23 Mar 2005)

What JohnnieKipper is talking about is 
a) an Itrip made by griffin
b) airplay - same idea but includes a screen for tuning.

Both are designed for the Ipod and will not fit other devices.

There are other FM transmitters available for any device that has a headphone Jack.

you could always just use a cassette adapter which uses your tape drive - connected to the headphone jack on the device.


Hope this helps


----------



## rainyday (24 Mar 2005)

Many moderately priced car stereos are listed as 'MP3 compatible' in the Argos catalogue - like this one. What exactly does 'MP3 with BBE MP for improved sound quality' mean - Is there a input socket on the front where you can plug in your MP3/Ipod?


----------



## Monsieur Bond (24 Mar 2005)

*Many moderately priced car stereos are listed as 'MP3 compatible' in the Argos catalogue - like this one. What exactly does 'MP3 with BBE MP for improved sound quality' mean - Is there a input socket on the front where you can plug in your MP3/Ipod?* 

Rainyday, you forgot to post the link.

I would guess that this means that the CD players play MP3 files on CDs. It may not necessarily mean that there is an aux input. 

Base Booster Technology or other technologies are often used to expand the "thin" sound of MP3.


----------



## rainyday (25 Mar 2005)

Like


----------



## MonsieurBond (4 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*



			
				lynchtp said:
			
		

> What JohnnieKipper is talking about is
> a) an Itrip made by griffin
> b) airplay - same idea but includes a screen for tuning.
> 
> ...



I was searching for recent threads on connecting MP3 players or iPods to a car stereo.

I recently came across the  which connects to the CD changer input, thus allowing you to change using your CD controls and without the messy or poor sound quality of a tape or FM radio connection - sounds perfect!

Reviews [broken link removed] also.


----------



## Unregistered (8 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*

Go to www.belkin.com and selcet iPod.
Link is below
[broken link removed]

This will plug into any MP3 player which supports ear phones.

You can then transmit on FM to your radio in the car/house etc.

It is not specific to iPod.

Later dudes


----------



## RainyDay (8 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> I recently came across the  which connects to the CD changer input, thus allowing you to change using your CD controls and without the messy or poor sound quality of a tape or FM radio connection - sounds perfect!
> 
> Reviews [broken link removed] also.


Do you know of any Dublin supplier who will fit this unit?


----------



## extopia (8 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*

I've used Belkin's iTrip. Useless in the Dublin area as there's not enough free space on the radio dial to get a clear signal. Very disappointing sound quality. (The iTrip is illegal in Europe by the way and must be imported from other juristictions). You can also use those cassette adapter things, but again I find the quality disappointing/ Others may be less fussy.

The icelink looks like the way to go, but you need to make sure it's compatible with your car stereo (sadly in my case it's not.)


----------



## Cahir (9 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*

My boyfriend just bought a device that connects to the back of the car radio via a wire.  Then the ipod connects to this device and he controls the ipod from the radio itself - can't remember what it's called but it cost about £70 on a uk website.  Will ask him this evening and post later.


----------



## MonsieurBond (9 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> Do you know of any Dublin supplier who will fit this unit?



'Fraid not, but if I find one, I will of course post here.

(Another review of the IceLink [broken link removed].)


----------



## Carmageddon (12 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> I was searching for recent threads on connecting MP3 players or iPods to a car stereo.
> 
> I recently came across the  which connects to the CD changer input, thus allowing you to change using your CD controls and without the messy or poor sound quality of a tape or FM radio connection - sounds perfect!
> 
> Reviews [broken link removed] also.



Your best bet would be to get an iPod interface designed specifically for the head unit in your car. 
See here for some examples. As far as I know, they are only available for relatively new head units, so you may have to try another option or else get a new stereo (also at the site I've linked, most of the stereos are c. half the price you'd pay here). Whatever you do, don't go into Halfords and ask, they'll probably try and sell you an exhaust or something.


----------



## bruce wayne (13 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*

it all depends on the current make of car radio.  I have a 2001 passat that had a bog standard radio in it which is a stripped down blaukpunt.  I found a web site that sells an aux input cable which plugged into the back of the radio and had a headphone jack on the other, which obviously plugs into whatever mp3 player you have.

the cable cost £7. However because i had the standard stripped down radio the software in the unit did'nt recognise the player.....so I have to either buy an aux adaptor like the one mentioned above for about £50, or upgrade my radio.  I upgraded the radio for £120 (so now i have a cd player as well - which reads mp3 files), and i hook the mp3 player directly into the back.

this is the way to go if you want good quality sound from your mp3 player. I had one of the belkin broadcaster...but found the quality varied a little too much for my liking.

www.bluespot.co.uk for the cable


----------



## MonsieurBond (13 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*



			
				bruce wayne said:
			
		

> it all depends on the current make of car radio. I have a 2001 passat that had a bog standard radio in it which is a stripped down blaukpunt. I found a web site that sells an aux input cable which plugged into the back of the radio and had a headphone jack on the other, which obviously plugs into whatever mp3 player you have.
> 
> the cable cost £7. However because i had the standard stripped down radio the software in the unit did'nt recognise the player.....so I have to either buy an aux adaptor like the one mentioned above for about £50, or upgrade my radio. I upgraded the radio for £120 (so now i have a cd player as well - which reads mp3 files), and i hook the mp3 player directly into the back.
> 
> ...



Does the MP3-compatible CD player support track name display when using the iPod?


----------



## Unregistered (13 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*

no.....

i dont have an ipod i have a dell digital jukebox whit a proclip holder...so the unit sits right next to the radio.  I believe you will need to get some of the other adaptors available to display the track titles on your radio's display.  A quick google search should help you find what you need.

one piece of advise.....buy from outside the state, you will save yourself a fortune


----------



## Cahir (13 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*

My boyfriends adaptor is just an ipod adaptor for a panasonic stereo and he got both on www.incarexpress.co.uk

It displays the song titles on the car stereo.


----------



## MonsieurBond (13 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*



			
				Cahir said:
			
		

> My boyfriends adaptor is just an ipod adaptor....



Not so great for you, so, eh?  <Dirty Grin>


----------



## collieb (13 May 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*



			
				extopia said:
			
		

> I've used Belkin's iTrip. Useless in the Dublin area as there's not enough free space on the radio dial to get a clear signal. Very disappointing sound quality. (The iTrip is illegal in Europe by the way and must be imported from other juristictions). You can also use those cassette adapter things, but again I find the quality disappointing/ Others may be less fussy.


 
Hi all,

HAve to disagree with Extopia on this one. Got an itrip from US last year and find it brilliant. Use it when driving in car around dublin, tuned to 90.5 at the moment and rarely have to change it because of intereference (in any case, it takes about 15 seconds to change the frequency - I have about 4 preset on the stereo and I can usually get one perfectly clear at any 1 time). However, quality may depend on the type of car stereo you have. 

Have also used the itrip for listening to music at home and in others' houses- dont have to keep switiching those CD's etc. All in all a very useful investment if you are in US or know anyone heading over


----------



## Zapatista (13 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>Connecting MP3 to Car Stereo*

I've been trying to set my Creative Mp3 player up in the car for a while now. Didn't want to go down the road of the FM transmitter because of the mixed reviews I've heard. However I gave in and got myself one. It seems, so far at least, that the bad reviews are ringing true. The reception is "fuzzy" at best and seems to vary with the position of the Mp3 player in the car. The reception is even affected by how near my hands are to the transmitter. At first I thought it may be the transmitter. It is an analogue device (don't know if this should affect the quality) but then I set it up with my home stereo and had no trouble tuning it in perfectly. Could the problem be with my car stereo or maybe with the aerial in my car ?

Any advice appreciated as always,

Zapa.


----------



## npgallag (12 Sep 2005)

*Re: Connecting iPod to Car Stereo*

how can you change the frequency for the itrip....have one tuned to 87.9 but very bad reception..??


----------

